
Tesla Model 3 Production Rate Is Declining for a Month - vackosar
http://vaclavkosar.com/2018/03/12/Tesla-Model-3-Production-Rate-Is-Declining-For-A-Month.html
======
kevinpet
Looking at the chart, it could be explained if they briefly delivered more
quickly to buyers. Reading on, I see that the methodology is based on reported
VINs and spotted in the wild VINs. These could easily decline as the novelty
wears off. The first model three I saw was in the low 100s off the line. This
was interesting. Now there's a black model 3 parked in the office garage
regularly. Less exciting, less likely to creep over and get a VIN, less likely
to tweet about.

I also wonder why they don't check with DMVs to find out when the VIN was
first registered. Apparently in NY you can get this information.
[https://www.faxvin.com/vin-check/new-york](https://www.faxvin.com/vin-
check/new-york)

